# Youtube Comparison Apple Watch Series 6 Hermes Space Black vs Graphite SS



## DougFNJ

Hey folks,

Just posted my video of the Apple Watch Series 6 Hermes Space Black vs Graphite Stainless Steel. Something I put together quick, I'll be doing a more in depth review of the Hermes soon. Enjoy, let me know if you have questions!


----------



## utzelu

Is it a hands-on comparison?


----------



## ronalddheld

Looking forward to watching it today, .,Doug.


----------



## DougFNJ

utzelu said:


> Is it a hands-on comparison?


Yes it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Thanks, Doug. Looking forward to the full review!


----------



## BarracksSi

It’s really hard to tell in that lighting.


----------



## ronalddheld

Good review Doug. I think the Milanerse mesh is too light. Cannot tell the color difference between the gray and black. Awaiting the Hermes review.


----------



## DougFNJ

BarracksSi said:


> It's really hard to tell in that lighting.





ronalddheld said:


> Good review Doug. I think the Milanerse mesh is too light. Cannot tell the color difference between the gray and black. Awaiting the Hermes review.


Thanks guys. Honestly, it's hard to tell in most lighting. I think the best example of the color was from the Forbes review. See the best photo here. And more photos in the article. Like I said in the video towards the end, the differences are subtle, but enough to not match.


















Apple Watch Series 6 & Apple Watch SE 1st Look Review: Handsome With Useful Upgrades


Apple’s new timepieces are out in the world. Here’s what you need to know.




www.forbes.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

